# Secret box



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

hi all, i put a thread up here a little while ago trying to find out how to make a secret jewelery box and here is my effort, i couldn't find any plans on how to make anything so i have just made it up as i went along. it is made from mahogany and maple but i want to put something in the mahogany side of the top but have no ideas,


----------



## odin1701 (Sep 27, 2010)

You could put the initial of the person you are giving it to as an inlay in maple of some sort.

I have seen this type before where there is a ball bearing in it so you have to tilt it certain ways to get it open. Is this how you did it or some different way or does it just open without any fuss?


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

there isn't a ball bearing in it, maybe the next one will! it is quite tight so unless you know how to open it its quite hard to open, initials would be really nice but i haven't made it for anyone!


----------



## Wayne in PA (Oct 8, 2010)

Great job Jimbo! From the color of the wood it looks like you haven't put any finish on it, is that right?


----------



## Matt Hutchings (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice jewelry box!

Perhaps have two symbols (such as small stars or initials), one on the maple side and the other on the mahogony. And these symbols have to align before the box can open?
(So they would be off-set from each other when it's closed, and when the "lid" is in the open position they are inline)

A dark red velvet cushion would look nice on the inside!

Matt


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I like the initials thought, it really personalizes it and gives it that special meaning.


----------



## odin1701 (Sep 27, 2010)

Chad said:


> I like the initials thought, it really personalizes it and gives it that special meaning.


My only concern is having something on only one side of that particular box may throw the balance off if there isn't something else on the other side.

Hard to say until you see it though.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

What plans did you follow? This is nice and would like to make it...if it isn't too difficult.

It's a secret just how this is designed. I can't figure it out!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ya, I didn't follow box plans I just made it up as I went along, I will try to put up some pictures of each piece to show how it works,


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope this works because its my first post from my phone!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude, you made that all out of your head? I'm impressed. That is way too cool!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That's awesome! :thumbsup: love the wood combo.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up! I want to attempt this!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

A great design. I like that you did all the engineering yourself.

I think I might use the old ying/yang symbol at the seam between the two different top pieces. When closed its the symbol, when opened its not..

Whatever you do it will only add to the beauty of this piece.


----------



## odin1701 (Sep 27, 2010)

You totally didn't make that up yourself without following plans.

1 - I thought you said there wasn't a ball bearing in it? There looks like one to me.

2 - A friend of mine has a box that looks EXACTLY like this - same shape and design. That's how I knew there was a ball bearing in there to open it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

You totally didn't make that up yourself without following plans.

1 - I thought you said there wasn't a ball bearing in it? There looks like one to me.

2 - A friend of mine has a box that looks EXACTLY like this - same shape and design. That's how I knew there was a ball bearing in there to open it.

:detective:


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

odin1701 said:


> You totally didn't make that up yourself without following plans.
> 
> 1 - I thought you said there wasn't a ball bearing in it? There looks like one to me.
> 
> 2 - A friend of mine has a box that looks EXACTLY like this - same shape and design. That's how I knew there was a ball bearing in there to open it.


If you look closely its not a ball bearing, its just a pin to stop the top sliding too far when the box is closed. It doesn't move about at all. 

I'd like to see your mates box to prove its the same, 









Not a great detective...


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice piece!:thumbsup:

Well executed!:yes:

(borrowed plans or not!):shifty:

p


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That is really cool. Nice engineering and it looks pretty too!


----------



## odin1701 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jimbo. said:


> If you look closely its not a ball bearing, its just a pin to stop the top sliding too far when the box is closed. It doesn't move about at all.
> 
> I'd like to see your mates box to prove its the same,
> 
> ...


Well it was too small...thought it was a ball bearing. Regardless, the rest of the design is EXACTLY the same. Same shape, same movement of the top piece.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

How are the pieces held together?


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

The box looks great, but it looks pretty similar to this one which is on the front cover to a dvd I got from carter products.
Nick


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

It does look like that one, opens differently to my one, 



aaronhl said:


> How are the pieces held together?


The maple piece and the bottom mahogany piece is held together by a dovetail the length of the box and the top mahogany piece is held in place by the two tabs on the underside when its closed,


----------

